# Wawies(New crochet Dress i made)



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*So new puppy (Named Wawies) means i need 2 make new dresses and clothes hehe. This is the first one out of crochet i made for her, she has been wearing ferret shirts we bought from our local pet smart,since shes 2 small for reg clothes right now . Hope u like hehe. Gawd she reminds me of freeda *


_*I forgot 2 add gems but it still looks ok  well i think so lol*_


















*
Yarn 2 play with: :daisy:*


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sooo nice! This is exactly the style I would like.  You are good!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

all i need is mesurements and id loveee 2 make some for you, neck chest and belly size , i have fun making em , my chis usually lay up next 2 me while i crochet, the baby wawies i have 2 watch her cus she tries 2 pull my yarn lol


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

oh and length so they dont step n pee on it hehe, it fits girl chis nice when there right above the butt area , and on the under side i do it where it doesnt get in the way, i finally have gotten good with armholes those were tricky , now im pretty good. i taught myself all this stuff since i googled and couldnt find the info i needed so one day i just went for it and it came out nice.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Laura I gave you all that info already in your other thread where we were talking about it.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

What a cute little dress to keep your little one warm


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

Those are very nice. I love the two color you picked together. 

I have knit one and trying to crochet another. I want to try to make layers for like a skirt? I have no idea what size my puppy will be but, it is fun.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Oooh i have a few with skirts, they look so cute the ones i made look kinda of like a pleaded skirt , and ones layered there awsome looking when u add a lil skirt 2 it. ill post the dress/skirts i made recently ina few.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the dress. I might give this a try since Eva is still too small for store bought clothes.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

very cute! you're very talented!
i run into the same sizing problem for nike. she slips out of everything!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay another crocheter! I need to make that for my girls. Very cute!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow! Necklaces, outfits, you're a real
renaissance woman!
Thank you, Hollysmom for my fab siggy!


----------

